# newbie from nj



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

hi all, cool site. i'm from nj and always looking for others to ride with. for day trips i like to head to plattekill in ny, it's got some sweet terrain. I also like to head up to northern vt as much as possible, typically between smuggs, stowe and sugarbush. on rare occasion jay peak. anyone interested in hooking up to ride, send me a pm.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

im at creek like twice a week. never been to plattekill but have been wanting to check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

plattekill rocks. it has some really good terrain. the owners are really down to earth and put a lot of time and energy in making it feel like home. plus, it's great on the weekends because it's empty, everyone goes to hunter or windham.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

where in Jersey are you located OP? im very interested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Bergen county


----------

